# ,

## elenazop

!!!         ,     -      ( ).   ,                   .       ,     -.          ?

----------


## .

-  "".
    .
                    -   . 
  -          "".  :Smilie: 
         ,              ,   ,     .
..            .

----------


## 2505

,                   ?

----------


## elenazop

.      ,     ?

----------


## 2505

,     -     - .

----------


## elenazop



----------


## 2505

,    ,     ,   ,     ?

----------


## elenazop

,  .

----------


## 2505

.    .

----------


## 2505

,       ,          . ..          (      ..  ..)    -  -.    -   .            .           .       .      , ,     ?

----------

> !!!         ,     -      ( ).   ,                   .       ,     -.          ?


          ???

----------


## 2505

,       ?

----------


## Danay

,     ?            ,    ,   .

----------

,     -      .           -        - ,  c        ...

----------


## 2505

> -        - ,  c        ...


      -.

----------

-      .                    -,        ,          .

----------


## Danay

> ,     -      .           -        - ,  c        ...


-         ,          :

-     5  1983  530         -    ,     л (   530),

-      5  2003  330        -   ,

 -. 
_15.      ()     - ()   -  N 299 (299-).

-    ,      - ()      ,  -  - ().

  ,   ,      ()   "       ()"  N 45-.          -  N 44-   .      ,  -  - ().

         ()  N 434-._

----------


## Danay

http://www.sartfoms.ru/normativ/530_5_05_83.htm        .  :Smilie:

----------

> -     5  1983  530 [/I]


 !
           :
"...         ,   ...   : 
- (. 0315006); -  -11
-     (. 0504202); ....
....         : 
-     (. 0504202); ....
     (. 0504230). ..."
   ,   530 (    667  557)        .     330 ,        ""  44-  45-,   46- "".    45-    -11,       .    -      "" - 44- -  330,    299 -  530.
    ,  -3 -    "....        . ...".
         ....
   :
        ,          (-).      ,    .   ,   ,   .
 ,    ( 530)   "...              ()..."

----------


## 2

,   .

----------

.   :      ,   ,      ( ?    ???).        ,         ?

----------


## 2505

, ..      6 .         .

----------

, ,    45-, .

----------


## .

?  :      ,         .     ?     ,   ?

----------

> .     ?


   -   ,    -   .

----------


## 2505

45-?      .   -     (   0504202).

----------

> 45-?      .   -     (   0504202).


 !  330  ? :Wow: 
          - (-   )   ?      ? ....

----------

> , ,    45-, .


      - ,     330  05.08.03

----------

> - ,     330  05.08.03


...  (       ....).   330      45-,        ,    : 530  05.05.83.

----------


## ""

,  !   -,          .            -,   -   ?        ? :Frown:

----------

> ,  !   -,          .            -,   -   ?        ?


       .        ?

----------

> ?


 **  .
      ,          ...          -         ...   ?





> 239. ,    
> 
> **      ,   ,       *         ,  .*


..       -  ,             .   -     ?

----------


## ProstoEkaterina

!    ( , .  ..,  .     )     (         7 ,  . .      . . )!!!    -  , !!!      ?     ,    ? :Frown:

----------


## Danay

> !    ( , .  ..,  .     )     (         7 ,  . .      . . )!!!    -  , !!!      ?     ,    ?


  ,         .

----------

> ?


148



> -    
> (  0504202)
> 
>      . -               .
> -,    ,   ,     ,         ,  .   - **          .





> ,    ?


      ,        ...

----------


## 223

,       .     .,           ,

----------


## Danay

> ,       .     .,           ,


,     3

----------


## ProstoEkaterina

!   :       -  .       ?       ?

----------


## ProstoEkaterina

,   ???   ???  :Frown:

----------


## Danay

> ,   ???   ???


     ?   ,       .

----------


## Danay

?

----------

> ?   ,       .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Danay

> 


 ,      ,  ,     -   ,    ,   .

----------


## 2505

.     .    ,       :Embarrassment: .       0,020 ,  50     20   .       .

----------


## 223

> .     .    ,      .       0,020 ,  50     20   .       .


    ,    1/4

----------


## ProstoEkaterina

> ?


 ...      53 ... :Redface:  
   ...
    1 .,        ?
  :
-
, ,    
   - ,   -  ,   
, ,    ,    ...
,  ( :Smilie: )  1  (      )
   !
   ,        ,  20 .

----------

> ,      ,  ,     -   ,    ,   .


          .

          ,     "   "
               -    ,                                      .

      .
        ?

----------


## Danay

> .
> 
>           ,     "   "
>                -    ,                                      .
> 
>       .
>         ?


  5 .    . 
      ,          .            ,    250 ,         .

----------


## 223

> 5 .    . 
>       ,          .            ,    250 ,         .


   -     " ".            5,  ,    .              ....     .         -      ,       ,             ,    " "    .      ,     .    ... .

----------


## Danay

[QUOTE=223;52456072            5,  ,    . .[/QUOTE]

,     ,   -  .

----------

?

----------

?        .

----------

> ?        .

----------


## 2010

,             ,            ,  )))             ,  )))

----------

> ,             ,            ,  )))             ,  )))


     ,    :Smilie:

----------


## 2010

, ...

----------


## tasis2002

!   ?     .     - ,         ,         .       .... ..    ,      ....
       ,     ....
     ,         000000 ,         ???

----------


## -

, 
    ,    () ,   .    .
 -,        ,                      .
,      1/4   ,  .

  -     ?

----------


## 2505

.             .           ,            ,  ,  .

----------

:       .             .  .   .       (       ,         )     ,            . ?                     ?               (       )          .                 ???

----------


## 2505

.     ,          ,          .     -.     .             ,     , ..   .

----------

.     .   .    ,       .

----------


## 2505

> .     .   .


       ,  .         ,   (   ). -     ,         .

----------

..   ?

         -.

  .     

 - - ,
  ,  . .

----------


## ProstoEkaterina

,  !          ...      ?                    ?        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2505

.  2    ,        .

----------


## tan223

[QUOTE=ProstoEkaterina;53228418],  !          ...      ?                    ?        ?  :Embarrassment: [/QUOT]

  (    )    ,       (330),       ,      


    ,    ,         -       .

----------



----------

,     ....
 -          ?....

----------


## topalov

,   ? :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ....
>  -          ?....




         -

----------

,     / :Smilie: )
1)          ,   ,    )))        ,      :Smilie: )
2)   ,   -   ,     ,      :Smilie: )

 :Smilie:

----------


## topalov

,    ?
 -      .  -    ,  .
  ... ,    :Smilie:

----------


## KiraKruze

> ,  !   -,          .            -,   -   ?        ?


      =      -  !!!    -    ...-        ..   ..    .            ..       . 
        -   - ,       ,      ... 
   -               ,      ,        ...   ""  ,  ..    ...        ,     ,   .
            -    .          ...             ,    ,      ...      ...
                ...

----------

, .  ,           .    1983 .   ,        .   ,    .       ,         ?

----------

-   .     .

----------

, !  -   ,  -    ,      -, ..            ,  ? -    .

----------


## topalov

,     .

----------


## Tassa

:     , ,  ( .),      .       (), .       / ?   .          ,    . ..              .       ?     .             -?     ,    . ..   ,   ,  ,       .                 .   ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

?   , ,  , 450, 5 .   -.      .   ?     ,         ? ,      ,    .
    .      ,     .     ,  .       ?

----------


## Tassa

> ?   , ,  , 450, 5 .   -.      .   ?     ,         ? ,      ,    .


   :     " " ( ,     )     (. 0315003),     \ 7.      .. -  -.        . 
          ?  ,   ,      ,  ?
..            ,    ,       -?

----------


## Alexey_tob

7/  - (  ).     ,      -,      .    -   .
    1,       -.              (      :Embarrassment: ,  ).   4/.
  ,     ,    .

----------


## Heleniya

.     .        .      4/  7/,           ,    .   ,   ,   . ,    .

----------


## Alexey_tob

,    4 /  .  ,   . 7 /  -   .         ,

----------

> ..            ,    ,       -?


 !  ,    - . 
   ,    " "        ,      , ,    ,         .
 ,     ,  ..   /  .,     ,           .          ,      .

----------

, ,     .   -    (     ) ,   -       .

----------


## topalov

,   - "" ?    ?  - ?  :Redface: 
 ,  -  , .. .
    " ",   "" . 
    ,   - , .. .

----------

-   417    ,     200 .    ,    .          . ?

----------

> ,     ....
>  -          ?....


-         ,            ,       %%      .

----------

!      .    ,     ,              .    ,       .    ,                  ,                .

----------

